
A set of best practices for JavaScript projects [UPDATED] - vahidpg
https://github.com/wearehive/project-guidelines/blob/master/README.md
======
vahidpg
We had to come up with a set of common practices for everyone to follow in our
team. The result was a list of guidelines which looks random and is not
perfect. But we try to stick to it and improve it by making it public. The
reason for posting it here is to have it criticised by community. So please
comment if you have better approaches or open an issue on github. Thanks

